# ACL's on Home Router?



## Castiel (Feb 26, 2009)

I was wondering could I configure a ACL on my home router? And configure them with the right ports?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 27, 2009)

whats ALC stand for?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 27, 2009)

ACL = Access Control List. And you should be able to. I know theres like one or two freeware programs you can try to assist you with this. This is a tutorial you could try out and see if this will help you any. I'm not really too keen on how exactly one should go about doing this.


----------



## IggSter (Feb 27, 2009)

If you want native ACL support - have a look at the Cisco SOHO  range of routers - you can pick these up on ebay for under £/$/Euro 100.

If you mean ACLs on the normal home router selection (dlink, belkin etc) the nearest you will get is port forwarding/Virtual servers rules.

If you feel inclined to flash your router with 3rd party firmware, Im sure one of the open/free WRT packages will have some sort of ACL capability.


----------



## mrhuggles (Feb 27, 2009)

umm, like iptables?

EDIT: yeah in openWRT we use iptables it works really really great.


----------

